
Reasons why I moved to Switzerland - shawndumas
https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90#.r4jjiupzk
======
cloudjacker
Wow so many assumptions in that article!

Bragging about their 240 CHF monthly health insurance cost? All health
insurance I've ever had in the US was from my employer and the highest premium
put on me was $100 and that was with unnecessary bells and whistles like life
insurance. This person thinks this is somehow better than the US lol!

They brag about the entrepreneurship and simple costs of starting a business.
In this case they decided to compare it to Germany where the costs of
establishing a business entity were 25,000 CHF but in Switzerland it is only
20,000!

"What do those numbers even mean" you might ask. Well that goes into the next
part about their fawning over the Swiss currency! OP believes it is backed by
gold and will be worth more because of this! hahahaa

The Swiss franc is practically 1:1 to the US dollar, because of massive wealth
destruction in a declining exchange rate. The Swiss franc is under currency
carnage right now and into the foreseeable future.

And OP thinks $20,000 to even form a business encourages entrepreneurship?
LLCs are $100 in Wyoming, you can form one all the way from Switzerland and
have access to the international banking system lol. Even the Cayman Islands
doesn't charge that much, you'll be good with $3000

What the hell did I even just read!? From a German perspective, Switzerland
offers marginal perks, great!

